# Where can I get strut tower brace?



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

I want a front STB for my 2000 Alty GXE. I know these are standard on the SE's and I know the dealers sell them too. Anyone know of an aftermarket vendor that has them for the 98-01 Altimas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.sportcompactonly.com


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> www.sportcompactonly.com


Checked them out.. none available.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how much is nissan asking for the oem style brace?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> how much is nissan asking for the oem style brace?


Its not that much... around $75-$80. Prolly go that route....


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Found one on Ebay... some guy in Canada selling. : )


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just make sure the shipping from canada doesnt kill you.


----------



## InLiNeFoUr (Feb 8, 2006)

Vibrant makes a great one for the 2nd gen Altima, you can order them from www.Racingline.ca not that expensive either i got mine for 54 i think plus their a Canadian company


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe you could find one in a JUNK YARD?? As long as the brace has no fractures/cracks, it should be just fine. OEM for less!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_l30.html


----------

